# I lost the volume button on the sterio on my friends 2013 cruze!



## fastride22 (Feb 2, 2017)

[h=2]I lost the volume button on the sterio on my friends 2013 cruze PLEASE if anyone knows where i can find this tiny little volume button Plese let me know.[/h]
i called the stealership and the say they can only sell the whole dash peice for $300 ..... please HELP all i need is the Volume button that says volume on it ... thanks in advance


----------



## fastride22 (Feb 2, 2017)

wait maybe it dosent say volume ...Im not sure PLEASE HELP

its a small black button for the volume


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it comes as a whole panel. 

I can't honestly remember anyine anyone else having this problem. So unless you pried it off with your nail file it probably wasn't your fault.


----------



## CJ_Cruze (Jan 20, 2017)

fastride22 said:


> *I lost the volume button on the sterio on my friends 2013 cruze PLEASE if anyone knows where i can find this tiny little volume button Plese let me know.*
> 
> 
> i called the stealership and the say they can only sell the whole dash peice for $300 ..... please HELP all i need is the Volume button that says volume on it ... thanks in advance


There is no volume button located on the radio for the US/CAN Gen1 Cruze, not sure if its different for other countries tho. There is a knob which controls volume and houses the power button, you can buy the cover which has all the knobs and buttons for around $100US, the part number is 95166368. If your referring to the volume buttons located on the steering wheel they can also be replaced for around $25US and the part number is 13336195.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

fastride22 said:


> *I lost the volume button on the sterio on my friends 2013 cruze PLEASE if anyone knows where i can find this tiny little volume button Plese let me know.*
> 
> 
> i called the stealership and the say they can only sell the whole dash peice for $300 ..... please HELP all i need is the Volume button that says volume on it ... thanks in advance


Do a search on ebay. You should be able to find a used radio control panel for under $50. Just replace the whole panel. There are tutorials on YouTube that show how to remove the panels.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:

Here is a link to the disassembly / assembly: 

Chevy Cruze dash radio install disassembly assembly dashboard

Example of dash panel

edit: if this is the wrong style - post a picture.


----------



## fastride22 (Feb 2, 2017)

OK I GUESS YOU CAN CALL IT THE POWER BUTTON, but it does control the volume i think.... it would be like a fifty cent piece of plastic, its a tiny piece of plastic and im not paying more than $10-$20 TO REPLACE IT. anyone know where or how to get one? so far no luck still !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

fastride22 said:


> OK I GUESS YOU CAN CALL IT THE POWER BUTTON, but it does control the volume i think.... it would be like a fifty cent piece of plastic, its a tiny piece of plastic and im not paying more than $10-$20 TO REPLACE IT. anyone know where or how to get one? so far no luck still !


Unless you find a Cruze in the junk yard, that piece is gonna cost more than the $10-$20. Even then they will charge you $25 here in Cleveland for that piece even if you didn't snag the silver box and the LCD to be a complete $25 radio. 

I guess the real question is how serious is your friendship and will they be OK with your version on how it came off? 

Where have you looked and how long has it been missing? Was is missing when you originally got the car or after a day or 2? Have you told the friend yet? These buttons don't just "fall off" (This is coming from someone who broke 2/5 of their Cruze), if you didn't do it maybe the owner knows and has the same "I'm not paying that much" mutual feelings and has just plopped it back on each time it fell off. 

If you can't find it under the floor mats, try raising the seats and see if it went under there. Also check between the seats, that gap is theoretically big enough to accept the power button if it fell and flew that far back. Push the seats as far forward as you can to look under there, also look under the rails the seat slides under. I doubt the button is large enough to fit in the vents under the seats w/o intentional force.


----------



## fastride22 (Feb 2, 2017)

thank you!.. that is a great reply.... i already did what you suggested and thoroughly searched the car with no luck. im going to ask him if the button ever fell off before...also i was cleaning the car when i noticed it missing, i thought it got suckied up in the vacuume maybe, but it wasnt in the vac either. im going to call junk yards when i have time. this sucks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Last last result could be remove the seats. If you haven't found the by then, it's wherever the left socks in the drier go. Is is based of you saying you cleaned the car so it's not hiding in a Doritos bag or a half eaten Big Mac that clearly would have been collected in that clean sweep. I know of people who have junky cars and could care less how it is. I literally have an OCD clean streak when the kids drop dry cereal on the floor. Weather techs or not I treated it as a whole bowl of cereal w/ milk and cleaned it asap. 

LOL before I go too far off topic, that's why I don't take it upon myself to clean someone else car w/o them being there. I may not see the value of what I'm throwing away as you do. If the trash hasn't been picked up, check and see if it fell into something you picked up and pitched as a whole. If you weren't specifically looking for a vol knob then you may not have seen it when you grabbed the half eaten sandwich you picked up with 15 Sub shop napkins as a barrier.


***Ninja Edit*** 

The Chevy Cruze has 3 different radio button faces. 

Regular, Mylink, and stand alone Navigation(not that telematics "OnStar" Navigation)


----------



## bonnie5050 (Jan 9, 2022)

Chevrolet Cruze Radio | Auto Button Repair


chevrolet-cruze-radio



autobuttonrepair.com





buy a button here


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

bonnie5050 said:


> Chevrolet Cruze Radio | Auto Button Repair
> 
> 
> chevrolet-cruze-radio
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

